# (you Have Insufficient Privileges To Reply Here.)



## Sir Vape (8/8/14)

Sorry was not sure where to post this but went to thread to reply to someone and got this (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)

What's up with that??


----------



## Alex (8/8/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Sorry was not sure where to post this but went to thread to reply to someone and got this (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
> 
> What's up with that??


 
Can you direct me to the post in question mate?


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Got it myself a couple of times, sometimes the thread was locked. And other times the thread was delited. Can even be a post you wanted to reply to that was delited.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (8/8/14)

I also had that on the Mount Baker thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/8/14)

Morne said:


> I also had that on the Mount Baker thread


 
Can you recreate the same problem?


----------



## Morne (8/8/14)

Still getting the message.

On this thread ---> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/mt...ing-and-friendly-customer-service.3182/page-4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/8/14)

Can't reply here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/flavours-from-the-zamplebox-up-for-trade-or-sale.2902/


----------



## Alex (8/8/14)

@Morne, @annemarievdh and @The Inhaler, the reason for this error is because the forums concerned have been locked.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (8/8/14)

Thanks Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Alex said:


> @Morne, @annemarievdh and @The Inhaler, the reason for this error is because the forums concerned have been locked.


 
Thank you, thaught so

Reactions: Like 1


----------

